# What do you think is the coolest colored/hair styled mice



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I would just love to know each others opinion on what color or coat genetic they like.

For me its a black fox, i think its just the most unusual mouse ive ever seen. And i love the contrast of the black and white. Black making the white look whiter and the white making the black look blacker. I absolutley ador those type of mice.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My absolute favourite mouse that I have is my burmese fox. A poor photo but here she is








We are very limited with varieties available in NZ =/ Its very annoying. I do love the pictures I Have seen of tri colours, satins, extreme blacks, rosettes and of course texels etc. We don't have any of them here..


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

About the veriety of mice>To be honest i live in RI and i have no idea were to look and how to find them. Cause as i said i would love to have a fox and i love the color. And i just dont know where to find them.

About your mouse> She is a beauty i loove her color eyes and ears. And she is a fox <3 love it


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

I love Reds or Blues, and as for hair type I like Rex or Hairless. ^_^


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooh, I like so many colours. My absolute favourite is extreme black. Next to that, it's agouti (not the boring pet type, but the dark, lovely show type). Unfortunately, I don't have either yet.

When it comes to coat, I'm not crazy about LH or satin - sure, they can be cute, but not really me. Curlies are real cuties, but I favour SH.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

fox and siamese for me. I think the foxes look classey but sutle, id like to see them more typer though, and the siamese are just beautyfull especialy the blues.


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello! My favourite is probably argente,the colour is fasinating!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I especially love the hairless and rhinos, tho I wouldn't keep or breed rhinos anymore because of the health problems and defomities associated with the gene. As for color and pattern, I love pied tanned merles. I'm working on breeding them now!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

how can you pick a fave, they are all gorgeous!
At the moment my faves are reds, tris, brokens and foxes, and i think astrex is the coolest style.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I love tricolors & pretty much any other broken/pied pattern. I also love the hairless!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I love all the replies and others interest's


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

My ideal mouse would be a broken blue with decent markings

Blue is my favourite variety, followed by ivory and then dove tan. I also adore brokens. Sadly I no longer have any of those varities.

Varieties I'm not so keen on: Argente, fuzzy, stone, variegated


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I've always felt pretty alone in not liking the colour of argente...everyone seems to love them!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I know fox colored mice are around where i live cause about 2 years ago i had to get rid of my mice cause i could not afford to feed them any more and im not going to keep mice if a cant feed them. So any way i gave them to my local pet store who sells mice for pets only and i go there a couple days later and i se a black and white fox at the time i was like 15 and i asked my mom to get it for me i was pretty much begging her. but she didnt and thats how i know there are fox's where ilive.

And i went to pet co a couple of weeks ago and i seen a chinchilla mouse. I think ima go their again to see if they have any more or different verieties.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

my least fav varities are, any hairless (i could never touch one), satin (the pet ones ive had all had tiny eyes and just seemed weaker) and tri colour (they look too messy to me).


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Texels and decent longhairs are my favourite. I also like merles, tans, brokens and tris.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Of my mice this one is my favourite colour. She is much stronger and bigger than the other satins I have had though. She is one of my largest.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Going to a pet store today and getting another mouse after i give my offspring that i dont want to my local pet store who only sell them for pets.


----------

